# GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

*GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern habe ich meinen iiyama bekommen.
Also der erste Eindruck war _okay._
Mir kommt es wie ein Rückschritt vor, weil im Vergleich zu meinem Asus PB298q wirkt der iiyama sehr klein..

*Positiv:*
- 144 Hz bzw. 120 Hz bei Freesync
- Freesync, einfach wow

*Negativ:*
- Das Bild wird fast _immer_ milchig
- weiß, ist nicht wirklich weiß
- gelb & rot wirken sehr "schwach"

Mir kommt es vor als ob ziemlich viel Sättigung fehlen würde, doch die Funktion konnte ich im Menü nicht finden.
Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich von 120 / 140 Hz sehr angetan und vor allen von Freesync aber wenn ich mir die Farben ansehe, wirkt der Monitor für mich wie eine Verschlechterung im Vergleich zum Asus!

Was gibt's für Möglichkeiten dass gelb und rot wieder strahlen?
Besonders auffällig ist es bei den (gelben) Logos der Operator (Jäger / Termite) in Rainbow Six!
& bei der gelben Schrift in GTA5 wenn man zB. gefragt wird ob man das Spiel wirklich beenden möchte.


_Gruß | Amer_


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: ZDF: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten*

ZDF - Zweites Deutsches Fersehen ... der Titel ist etwas ungenau dachte wirklich es geht ums ZDF und dazu Daten, Fakten, Infos ... wenn man von der Hauptseite ausgeht sieht man ja nicht das es unter Monitore im Forum steht --- mittlerweile wurde der Titel angepasst gut so


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: ZDF: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ZDF - Zweites Deutsches Fersehen ... der Titel ist etwas ungenau dachte wirklich es geht ums ZDF und dazu Daten, Fakten, Infos



Das weiß ich, trotzdem danke


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Wie ist denn dein Budget?

Ansonsten mal schauen, was so auf CES und CeBIT vorgestellt wird. Bis die GPUs kommen wird es ja auch noch ein paar Monate dauern.


----------



## omgthisnoise (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

AOC G2460PF

FreeSync Range: 30Hz(Patch) - 144Hz
Contrast (max): 792:1
Contrast (transverse): 655:1
Contrast (checkerboard): 293:1
Response time (0%-100%): 10.7ms
Response time (100%-0%): 0.8ms


Iiyama G-Master Red Eagle GB2488HSU-B2

FreeSync Range: 35Hz - 120Hz
Contrast (max): 1356:1
Contrast (transverse): 1105:1
Contrast (checkerboard): 333:1
Response time (0%-100%): 6ms
Response time (100%-0%): 1ms


Acer XF240Hbmjdpr

FreeSync Range: 48Hz - 144Hz


Quelle: Hardware.Info United States


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Für den Übergangsmonitor möchte ich um die 300€ ausgeben!
Später, wenn die GPU Aufgerüstet wird, werden die _Karten neu gemischt_.
Wenn mich Nvidia überzeugt dann wird's ein Gsync Monitor, falls AMD das Rennen macht dann eben ein *iPS | 144 Hz | GSync*


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Kann jemand die Freesync Range (35-120 Hz) beim Iiyama G-Master Red Eagle GB2488HSU-B2 bestätigen?


----------



## MagnusHildir (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

iiyama ProLite GB2488HSU-B2
Für 300€ ein Wahnsinns Monitor. Mit Freesync funktioniert es nur bis 120Hz, was aber bestimmt durch ein Treiber update auf 144HZ erhöht wird.
Farben für einen TN Monitor gehen völlig in Ordnung, Helligkeit und Kontrast sind super, einzig der Gammawert müsste besser sein, aber auch völlig im Rahmen für 300€ 144hz/Freesync. Aber, den Gammawert kann man mit Windows kalibrieren, somit kaum ein negativ Punkt. 
Standfuß wie der Monitor selber haben eine gute Qualität, fühlt und ist sehr wertig.
Befeuert wird er mit einer Radeon 390 Nitro.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Gibt's beim iiyama etwas was dir überhaupt nicht gefällt?


----------



## LexLex1990 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Ich besitze einen Benq XL2430T und würde ihn immer wieder kaufen. Bin zu 100 Prozent zufrieden damit.
Er hat zwar kein Free bzw. GSync aber ich kann kein Tearing wahrnehmen. 
Ergonomie ist auch top und die Farben sind für einen Gaming Monitor mehr als ausreichen (Wenn man das Profil auf Standard umstellt).


----------



## MagnusHildir (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Habe ihn erst eine Woche. Bis jetzt nichts außer die 120HZ max mit Freesync!


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Hey zusammen,

bin soeben auf das Angebot gestoßen:

Asus MG278Q LED Gaming Monitor 27" Hdmi MHL DVI DP 1MS Schwarz 1440P Pivot USB | eBay

Zur günstig das Angebot?
Kennt jemand den Händler?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Du kennst Alternate nicht?


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Kennen schon.
Selbst dort eingekauft, noch nie.
Deswegen Frage ich auch.



Edit:
Alternate verschickt nicht nach Österreich


----------



## LexLex1990 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Alternate hat soweit ich weiß auch einen österreichischen Online Shop.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Kennt jemand die FS-Range bei dem hier?
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Bei wievielen Monitoren willst du das eigentlich noch fragen?
Dazu ist Google dein Freund, dann hättest du das gefunden.
Iiyama B2783QSU: Review


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Solange die Hersteller nicht in der Lage sind solche *wichtigen* Daten auf deren HP's anzugeben und diese Info auch nicht bei GH angegeben ist, frage ich hier nach!


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Ist ja im Prinzip nur bei Freesync ein Problem, bei Gsync hast du immer 30-max Hz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Das weiß ich 
Echt bescheiden dass diese Info fast bei jedem Monitor einfach nicht angegeben wird.
Suche ja lediglich einen _Übergangsmonitor_ bis der Nachfolger der 980 Ti draußen ist, dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.
Der Übergangsmonitor soll ja auch was taugen, schließlich soll er dann ja rasch einen neuen Besitzer finden


----------



## Thaiminater (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das weiß ich
> Echt bescheiden dass diese Info fast bei jedem Monitor einfach nicht angegeben wird.
> Suche ja lediglich einen _Übergangsmonitor_ bis der Nachfolger der 980 Ti draußen ist, dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.
> Der Übergangsmonitor soll ja auch was taugen, schließlich soll er dann ja rasch einen neuen Besitzer finden



Danach kommt 4k 120 hz oder ?Auf das hoff ich auch mit Freesync bis Juli


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Keine Ahnung ob das bis Juli was wird. 
Ob 4K soviel besser als WQHD aussieht..


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das bis Juli was wird.
> Ob 4K soviel besser als WQHD aussieht..



Naja sind halt schon nochmal 1000x600 Pixel mehr mal schauen


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Guten Morgen,

habe mir mal den iiyama als Übergangsgerät bestellt.
iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Hat jemand einen Tipp, mit welchen Einstellungen ich das beste Bild bekomme?


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

push ..


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Hallo zusammen,

 Gestern habe ich meinen iiyama bekommen.
 Also der erste Eindruck war okay.
 Mir kommt es wie ein Rückschritt vor, weil im Vergleich zu meinem Asus PB298q wirkt der iiyama sehr klein..

Positiv:
- 144 Hz bzw. 120 Hz bei Freesync
- Freesync, einfach wow

Negativ:
- Das Bild wird fast immer milchig
- weiß, ist nicht wirklich weiß
- gelb & rot wirken sehr "schwach"

 Mir kommt es vor als ob ziemlich viel Sättigung fehlen würde, doch die Funktion konnte ich im Menü nicht finden.
 Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich von 120 / 140 Hz sehr angetan und vor allen von Freesync aber wenn ich mir die Farben ansehe, wirkt der Monitor für mich wie eine Verschlechterung im Vergleich zum Asus!

Was gibt's für Möglichkeiten dass gelb und rot wieder strahlen?
 Besonders auffällig ist es bei den (gelben) Logos der Operator (Jäger / Termite) in Rainbow Six!
 & bei der gelben Schrift in GTA5 wenn man zB. gefragt wird ob man das Spiel wirklich beenden möchte.


Gruß | Amer


----------



## Thaiminater (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gestern habe ich meinen iiyama bekommen.
> Also der erste Eindruck war okay.
> ...



Du kannst die Saturation im Grafiktreiber aufdrehen hab ich selber da dass Bild um einiges schöner ist


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Du kannst die Saturation im Grafiktreiber aufdrehen hab ich selber da dass Bild um einiges schöner ist



Wo, wie? xD


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Nach langen vier Stunden experimentieren habe ich es geschafft den Monitor ideal einzustellen.

Was mich interessiert, ob es egal ist ob ich Helligkeit / Kontrast per Monitor oder GPU-Treiber einstelle?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Ist stell da nie was im Treiber ein, dafür gibt's das OSD.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Bilde mir ein dass ich per Treiber ein besseres Ergebnis erziele.
Kann das sein oder nur Einbildung? 

Noch was..
Normal, dass 1920x1080p leicht unscharf wirken nach 2560x1080p oder liegt es am Monitor?
Kann per OSD die Schärfe nicht auswählen.
Geht das i-wie via Software?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Wahrscheinlich sieht es für dich besser aus, heisst aber nicht dass die Farben besser sind.


----------



## MagnusHildir (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Habe den Monitor und kann das mit den Farben nicht verstehen. Spiele auch Rainbow und finde rot und gelb wunderbar natürlich. Weiß ist auch weiß.
Das einzige was ich eingestellt habe, im Radeon Treiber den Gamma von 1.00 auf 0.85 runter und im OSD bei den Farben - Blau auf 93.

Kontrast 50
Helligkeit 80
Overdrive +2


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*



MagnusHildir schrieb:


> Habe den Monitor und kann das mit den Farben nicht verstehen. Spiele auch Rainbow und finde rot und gelb wunderbar natürlich. Weiß ist auch weiß.
> Das einzige was ich eingestellt habe, im Radeon Treiber den Gamma von 1.00 auf 0.85 runter und im OSD bei den Farben - Blau auf 93.
> 
> Kontrast 50
> ...



Sind das deine Einstellungen nur zum zocken oder hast du den Monitor dauerhaft mit den Settings am laufen?

_Gruß_


----------



## MagnusHildir (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Dauerhaft. Wie hast du ihn eingestellt?

Gruß


----------



## unLieb (10. März 2016)

*AW: GB2488HSU-B2 einmal TN und zurück?!*

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage, aber wie bekomme ich denn die Treiber installiert? Habe mir das Treiberpaket herunter geladen, aber wenn ich den dann installieren will sagt er mir, dass bereits der optimale Standard-Treiber installiert ist. 

Und wenn ich den Standardtreiber vorher deinstalliere, und dann den Treiber installiere, dann passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## sp01 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zahlen | Daten | Fakten über Monitore*

Hallo, mal eine Frage was ist es denn nun für einer geworden?
Ich selbst liebäugle mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle. Weil mir FHD mit 24" reichen und er "nur" 280€ kostet - der 27" hat ebenso FHD aber kostet rund 100€ mehr. Ersetzen sol ler den LG L227WTP, den ich seid rund 8Jahren nutze(22").
Leider passt auf den Schreibtisch max. 27" aber das soll bei einem Sitzabstand von 50-70 cm auch nicht so toll sein. Bisher wird der Moni von einer R7 260X befeuert, wird hoffentlich bald durch eine GTX10XX ersetz werden.

Edit: Auch auf den Test der PCGH scheint er recht gut zu sein Gaming Monitore Test 2016: LCD-Kauftipps fur Full HD, WQHD, UHD/4K, 21:9 und Curved [August]
Edit2: ein ganz großer Plusspunkt für mich die ergonomischen Einstellungen mit der gelieferten HW ,ohne einen extra Stantfuß kaufen zu müssen.


----------

